# What would be a cool, exotic, unusual etc, fish for a ten gallon?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Even if u could only fit 2 in or even 1?:fish:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

peacock gudgeon.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe 2 Dwarf Puffers


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dancer gobys are awesome!


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

wb a pacu? or would that be a bigger tank size?


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

no never. do not put a pacu in a 10g tank they get huge. like 13 in huge there a fish for a 75g


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

o wow i didnt realize how big they r well any decent sized fish?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Dwarf puffers reach an adult size of 1.5 inches


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

lookin towards fish that eat in frenzies very excitin to watch


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

so maybe aggresive schoolin fish?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

burninrubber390 said:


> no never. do not put a pacu in a 10g tank they get huge. like 13 in huge there a fish for a 75g


Don't post if you really don't know what you're talking about, pacus grow bigger than a 75g tank, I keep stingrays and I don't have a big enough tank for a pacu.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol Pacus get WAY bigger than 13 inches, too. I saw a whopper at the LFS that was easily almost two feet across.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

> Don't post if you really don't know what you're talking about, pacus grow bigger than a 75g tank, I keep stingrays and I don't have a big enough tank for a pacu.


well excuse me. Ive only dealt with pacus that my buddy had in a 150 and he only got 13in and thats where he stayed.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Blue cray, quit being so crass all the time. It's getting tiresome.

ddawgs3, sometimes I wonder if you are just another troll. I'll assume not, but you don't make it easy.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

come on lads keep it easy.

so what are you looking for?????

Agressive schooling fish or unique non-schooling fish?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Aggressive fish that can fit in a 10 gallon... small killis? We had some in a 20 long and they would rip into our mollies/Glofish. And they love going after live prey like brine shrimp and tiny crickets. 
We had Golden Wonders and a non-Golden Striped Panchax, and I would REALLY recommend at least a 20 because they can get to be 4 inches long. There ARE smaller varieties, though.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Aggressive fish that can fit in a 10 gallon... small killis? We had some in a 20 long and they would rip into our mollies/Glofish. And they love going after live prey like brine shrimp and tiny crickets.
> We had Golden Wonders and a non-Golden Striped Panchax, and I would REALLY recommend at least a 20 because they can get to be 4 inches long. There ARE smaller varieties, though.


thanx alot ur a big help im am considering killis and leaf fish now thanx lots guys!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah ur not really gonna find a fish that feed in swarms because in a 10 u really dont have space for that. maybe look into apistogrammas most max out at 3 inches and under depending on the species. most are concidered semi aggresive and u wont really see them "attack" unless u feed them shrimp but still very beautiful fish. idk how big the leaf fish get im assuming your talking about a leopard ctenopoma but i dont think they are suited for a 10 gallon. if u like killies maybe clown killies. they are inexpensive and stay fairly small but are very peaceful by my understanding we kept them with galaxy rasboras, featherfin rainbows, and sparkling gouramis at work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

little livebeares like heterandia formosa or endler's livebearers kind of swarm. 

how about "celestial pearl danios" really pretty for a small fishl


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

:fish:thanks again guys from wat u all were saying i think i may use my 20 gal idk i could move the geckko down to a 10 gal idk but thenx again for the advise!!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ddawgs3 said:


> :fish:thanks again guys from wat u all were saying i think i may use my 20 gal idk i could move the geckko down to a 10 gal idk but thenx again for the advise!!!!


just get another tank rather than downgrading the geckos tank :/


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

What about Amazon Leaf Fish? Those only get about 3-4". They are very aggressive, and might be a bugger to feed, so do (alot) of research before considering!


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

anyone that knows me would know that i will do anything for my pets therefore i probably will end up buying a bigger tank anyway!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Blue cray, quit being so crass all the time. It's getting tiresome.
> 
> ddawgs3, sometimes I wonder if you are just another troll. I'll assume not, but you don't make it easy.


Go Salty :admin:


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

make a mudskipper tank and when you find one let me know.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Just to put this out there, Petco currently has their dollar a gallon sale. All tanks from 10-55g are a dollar per gallon, not including kits that come with hoods and filters and such. Just the tank it self and thats it. But might be a chance to get that gecko something like a 40g breeder tank or just pick up another 20g or 29g for the fish. The 40g breeder tank covers lots of ground space for something like a gecko (it's actually something like about 47g but is called a 40g and sold for $40 on the sale). 

If you have a cover for the gecko's 20g (assuming that's what it's in now) that would work for fish then buy the 40g for the gecko and set the 20g up for cool fish. You could put a lot of nice things in a 20g. 

- puffers
- school of neons or some other small fish that would look cool schooling in numbers of 10-15. 
- frogs
- fiddler crabs (pick up a 20g long)
- crawfish
etc.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

You could do a betta sorrority for female bettas! They aren't really _exotic_, but they come in all different colors and you can have upto 8 in a 10g tank (no less than 5 because of aggression)!

I am trying to save for something like that, I just have too many projects going on right now. Seriously though, petstores have a wide variety of colors, and if you want some that really stand out...AquaBid!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Heading to ban-city


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol stop posting that link seriously


----------



## Cassiopia (Jul 28, 2010)

How about a few frogs (dwarfs, so you have enough room)? They're not fish per se, but they are so fun to watch. Mealtime is epic.

Beware of African Clawed Frogs labeled as Dwarf Frogs at the store. Those get to be over 5 inches and grow fast.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

according to tank advisor you can have 14 neons/cardinals in a 10 gallon. they school and you can feed them bbs which they would probably go crazy for and fun to watch


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

You can have one (1) apistogramma cichlid in a 10g tank. They are a dwarf cichlid, and they will work fine in a 10g tank. Google "apistogramma cacatuoides". I promise you will be amazed!

One more thing, they are pretty pricey as far as freshwater fish go.


_(edit; use google images, not the regular search engine)_


----------

